

Yahoo has entered the live video streaming space; YouTube will follow. - michjeanty
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=206901113

======
gscott
I don't believe this matters much free broadcasting over the web of video is a
commodity (or will be) but what is not a commodity is the technology that
justin.tv has built itself.

One good idea would be to partner with a a company that builds Satellite
trucks and start making the infrastructure to use video over IP instead of
video direct to Satellite. The goal being to become the protocal of
broadcasting video over ip for television newsrooms.

------
xirium
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=126382>

